# Anybody in Ohio or in LA interested in adopting



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cross Post:
http://www.gentlebarn.org/page.php?id=Emergency Ohio Dog Rescue

The dogs are safe and sound, warm, and fed tonight. Tomorrow
we will continue assessing their health and their temperaments. Once we know their
personalities and if they are healthy they will need forever homes. If you live
in Ohio or LA and are interested in adopting please email me at [email protected] Sweet dreams!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

that's....screwy......


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

It's all kinds of messed up.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw this crossposted on the Yahoo rescue sites. I was so disturbed by these dogs, some of them seniors, that my hubby and I talked about driving there from Maryland (6 hours one way) but we had nowhere to take them! I was telling my son about them a couple of days ago and went to show him the pics from the posting and noticed the pics from the shelter were gone. I'm so relieved to know they have been rescued and so much money has been raised.

Many hugs to all those involved!
Newt


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Gentle Barn just adopted out the first dog from the rescue 

This is apparently the most emotionally damaged one of them all .... he looks like such a sweet soul.


----------

